# German Blue card applied from UK



## mparamba (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,
I have a job offer in the IT domain from Germany, applied for a blue card, how long it take to process ? Any experience ?
I am now living in the UK and applied German embessay london 
Applied together for wife and kids.
It's now 4 week since applied, no news
Any one have experience ?


----------

